# PC startet nach Herunterfahren nicht mehr!



## iNxL (4. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle leider kein wirklich passendes  Forum für mein Problem gefunden, hoffe aber das man mich auch im  "PC-Zusammenstellungs-Thread" beraten kann.

Ich habe eben Java auf meinen PC installiert und wollte nach der  Installation den PC neu starten. Heruntergefahren ist er, hochgefahren  leider nicht mehr.

Nun bin ich gerade etwas ratlos, wo ich mit der Fehlersuche anfangen  soll, habe ja schließlich NICHTS (Ich denke mal nicht das Java daran  schuld ist :X) verändert. Alle Kabel scheinen immer noch angeschlossen  zu sein und nach dem öffnen des PCs konnte ich auch keinen verschmorten  Geruch feststellen.

Um den Fehler genauer zu beschreiben: Nach drücken des Power-Knopfes am  Mainboard oder Gehäuse fangen sich alle Lüfter (Gehäuse, CPU, Graka,  Netztteil sehe ich nicht) für ca. ne halbe Sekunde an zu drehen, auch  die Power- und HDD-LED läuchten für die selbe Zeit auf. Danach geht  wieder alles aus und nichts passiert. Nach etwa 2 Sekunden "nichts"  blinken für einen kurzen Moment wieder beide LEDs auf und dann passiert  rein garnichts mehr.

Hoffe das war detailiert genug, bei Fragen bitte einfach stellen, versuche alles zu beantworten.

Das System steht unten, das Netzteil ist folgendes: Corsair HX 1000W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-1000HX)

*EDIT:

Solange der Rechner "ausgeschalten" ist, leuchten alle Mainboard-LEDs weiter, also Strom sollte er wohl kriegen?

Ok, wenn ich den Einschaltknopf nicht nur kurz drücke sondern gedrückt  lasse, fährt der Rechner nicht nur ne halbe Sekunde sondern ~3-4  Sekunden hoch (Lüfter drehen sich), schaltet sich dann aber trotzdem  aus.

Ich habe auch keinen PC-Speaker angeschlossen, sodass mögliche Piepser nicht erkannt werden können.

EDIT2:

So, habe gerade den Stromstecker vom  Mainboard gelöst und wieder drangesteckt, die SSD, HDDs, CDROM  abgesteckt und den PC ohne aktiven PCIe-Slot (quasi ohne Graka)  hochgefahren und siehe da er "funktionierte".

Habe anschließend dann die Grafikkarte aktiviert und meine  ursprünglichen Bioseinstellungen wieder geladen (hatte schon Biosreset  am Board durchgeführt) und der PC fuhrt trotzdem wieder hoch und  funktioniert jetzt nach mehrmaligem Rebooten.

Aber was zum Teufel konnte diesen "Fehler" verursacht haben? Würde für  die Zukunft gerne vorbeugen, nicht das wirklich noch was kaputt geht  o.ä.


----------



## mrwuff (4. November 2010)

Genau zu sagen was oder woher dieser Fehler stammte ist nicht möglich.
Falls es dich beruhigt, es gibt oft solche Phänomene bei PC´s die man sich nicht erklären kann! Habe sowas in der PC-Werkstatt schon sehr oft gehabt.
Meine Theorie ist bei sowas: Staub (Statische Aufladungen),  Kontakte (Kleine erschütterung) usw.!


----------



## iNxL (4. November 2010)

Ok, "schön zu hören", ..mehr oder weniger 

Hatte sowas in meiner ~10 jährigen PC Laufbahn noch nie erlebt, weder ein defektes Hardwareteil noch solche Probleme, deswegen war ich im ersten Augenblick schon etwas "verblüfft".


----------



## iNxL (10. November 2010)

Mh, jetzt tritt der Fehler erneut auf. Allerdings leicht "abgewandelt".

Ich boote den Rechner mit Default-Bios/Einstellungen und der Rechner fährt hoch. Sobalt ich dann einfach Neustart drücke, geht der Rechner aus, fährt aber nicht mehr hoch.

Wenn ich die Einschalttaste "kurz" drücke, passiert wieder das selbe, das die Lichter blinken und der Rechner nicht angeht, drücke ich die Taste "länger", fährt der Rechner hoch aber sobald ich nicht mit den Default-Settings boote sondern ins Bios gehe meine normalen und/oder OC-Settings lade, geht der PC komplett aus und die Einstellungen sind quasi wieder verloren. So muss ich am Anfang wieder F1 oder F2 drücken, ..ihr wisst ja. Wenn ich aber mit Default-Settings im WIndows bin, geht der Rechner beim Neustart auch einfach aus und fährt nicht mehr hoch.

Die OC-Settings laufen schon seit Monaten stabil und unverändert.

Kann es was mit dem Bios zutun haben? Soviel ich weis hat das Rampage 3 ja 2 Bioschips? Wüsste aber nicht das ich dort was umgestellt habe, ..

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das da einfach irgendwo ein Kontakt nicht ankommt, irgendwas auf An/Ausschalt-Funktion nicht reagiert, sprich das Netzteil das "Go" verpasst, um Strom liefern zu können wenn es benötigt wird, ... KA


----------

